# Hypo for 15+ years - but new symptoms thinking Hashi's



## Ohpsuegirl (Jan 9, 2015)

I have been hypo for over 15 years, and have been merrily feeling pretty great for the last 14 or so. Within the last year or so, I started developing some strange symptoms that I just chalked up to age. However, I'm seeing people a LOT older than I am feeling great and enjoying life, so I've been doing some digging (I know....dangerous), but I think I've stumbled upon my problem. I never put 1 + 1 together until last night.

About 1 - 1 1/5 years ago, I started experiencing days that I would feel like I was coming down with the flu. A general malaise and achiness. After a couple of days I would rebound and be back to normal.

Well, within the last 4 months, I have had more symptoms pop up: aching joints, fatigue, feeling "out of it", speedy weight gain without dietary changes, inability to lose weight, etc, etc.

My tests indicated low Vit D (23), T4 was out of range (overmedicated) (I don't have a copy handy to give actual levels), while T3 was low. This is the first time my T4 has been high in the last 14 years! After reading up on other symptoms and out of normal (for me) test results, I'm beginning to think I have had Hashi's all this time and haven't been diagnosed. I read about fluctuating thyroid levels when your body in going through a flare up, which would account for the lower than normal T4.

Has anyone else experienced occasional flares and what did you experience?

Doc says she'll test for free T3 next time, I'm going to push for the anti TPO and TgAb. Are there any other tests that I should push for?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sure, I think all of us who have Hashi's have flare ups. I used to complain to my husband all the time that I was coming down with something and then a few days later, I'd miraculously feel better.

You should push for an ultrasound of your thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

High T4 and low T3 could indicate that you are no longer converting T4 to T3.

When is "next time?" You should not have to wait for this test. You are probably a candidate for exogenous T3 such as Cytomel or a total change over to dessicated thyroid such as Armour.

When was the last time you had an ultra-sound?


----------



## Ohpsuegirl (Jan 9, 2015)

Andros, I have been on Armour for the last 14 years or so. So, the switch to dessicated has already happened. could the low T3 be the reason my doc wants to order a reverse T3? (I noticed that in my original post I stated Free T3) She did say Reverse T3.

This doc is fairly new to me, just since July. Previously, I was being treated by a GP. At least this is a hormone doc. So far, I think she's on the ball.

Can Cytomel be prescribed in addition to Armour? I was on synthroid years ago and didn't do well on it at all.

I have never had an ultrasound performed on my thyroid. Is this something I should push for as well?


----------



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

I was doing just fine on the same dose of Synthroid for 5 years and in the last few months I've gone very hyper. The only thing I can think is that I'm also going through a "flare".


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please post some labs with ranges.


----------

